# Any one doing Clarksville Century Sept 5?



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Is anyone doing this ride? I am trying it out for the 1st time this year. Looks like
fun.

http://www.clarksvillecentury.com/


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe it is Aug 31, not 9/5. It is on the Saturday of Labor Day weekend. 
I've done it the past 3 years. It's pretty darn flat. It's an OK route for speed, unless it is windy. Then it is hell!
I rode in the elite group last year but that group was fragmented fairly early due to the wind. 
I haven't decided about this year yet. It depends on my Labor Day weekend 'Honey-Do' list.


----------

